# How to get the FreeBsd system information?



## guest1 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,

How to get the FreeBsd system hardware and software basic information using terminal command with guest login?

Here below i have specified some of the information i need. Please have a look at this and guide me.

OS Name:
OS Version :
OS Manufacturer:
OS Configuration:
OS Build Type:
Registered Owner:
Registered Organization:
Product ID:
Original Install Date:
System Up Time:
System Manufacturer:
System Model:
System type:

Processor(s):
System Locale:
Input Locale:
Time Zone:

and printer information, etc................

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beastie (Sep 18, 2010)

`% uname -a`
`% uptime`
`% dmesg`

The printer depends on the system you are using.


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Sep 18, 2010)

`% uname -a`
`% kenv`
`% env`
`% uptime`
`% less /var/run/dmesg.boot`

Printing you'd have to check lpr config and cups depending on the setup.

This values are N/A:


> Registered Owner:
> Registered Organization:
> Product ID:



I don't know how to get this one reliably:  


> :
> Original Install Date:


----------



## guest1 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Thanks for your valuable replay*

I also want to know how to get the hardware information like Battery charge status and CPU temperature details .

Please guide me.


----------



## aragon (Sep 18, 2010)

guest1 said:
			
		

> System Manufacturer:
> System Model:
> System type:


Try sysutils/dmidecode for the above items.




			
				guest1 said:
			
		

> Battery charge status


acpiconf(8)




			
				guest1 said:
			
		

> and CPU temperature details.


coretemp(4) possibly, if you have an Intel Core based CPU.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 18, 2010)

sysutils/sysinfo


----------

